# Second corneal graft - Looking good!



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Two days ago I had my second corneal graft, to replace the one I had last December that didn't work for me.

I posted about that here.

This has been a totally different experience. Firstly, the anaesthetic didn't make me sick so I've been able to eat properly and I've recovered more quickly, I've even been for a short walk this morning. Secondly, I can actually see with my left eye now: something I wasn't able to do after the last graft, which actually made my vision worse.

It's not right yet, it's normally a long process of adjustment. The cornea will probably change shape, especially as they take stitches out, which they may do gradually. Not until it is finally settled, which, apparently can take a year to eighteen months, will they prescribe me new glasses. So at the moment I'm using my normal specs which are correct for my right eye but not for my new left eye. I'm trying different approaches. Not wearing my glasses at all, taking the left lens out of my last pair of glasses, and wearing my normal ones but keeping my new left eye closed, that's what I'm doing at the moment.

So, I'm looking through my eyes one at a time, comparing what I see. With the new left eye colours are brighter but cooler and contrast is sharper. With my right eye colours are more dull, but warmer. I've been warned that things can fluctuate for a bit and that my vision could get mistier in a few days, before eventual improvement.

It's early days yet, at the moment i'm on four different sorts of drops a day, a total of 25 altogether. it's almost a full time job. I have a follow up appointment this afternoon so hopefully I'll get some objective eye tests and examination and the surgeon's assessment of how it's going.

I'm much more optimistic about this graft than the last one, which I knew instinctively wasn't right, though it took nearly 3 months for me to get an acknowledgement that it had failed. When this one's finally settled I'll get my right eye done.

Chris


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I do hope this one works well for you Chris. Please keep us updated with your progress!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris, This really sounds very encouraging so far & I very much hope we read more good reports as time goes on. All best wishes.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
Update us on progress. 
Mike


----------

